# My MMC Curse.



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2019)

Seems to always happen to me but only from Mcmaster. Placed an order earlier this week. 1 hr after the order shipped I realized I forgot to order something that was only a couple of bucks & I really need it. So the next day I had to place another order from Mcmaster for a $2 item but because it seemed like such a waste for shipping I ordered other stuff that I didn't really need to spend money on right now. No wonder I'm broke. But at least from Mcmaster it gets delivered the next day.

I wish Mcmaster was closer to me so I could do will call orders, they're an 1hr drive from me each way. But I had hoped for a local MSC & that happened. I can still hope but I know with MMC that won't happen as it doesn't make sense for them.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 26, 2019)

darkzero said:


> No wonder I'm broke.



I'm not broke but I'm badly bent !  ( that was the name of a bluegrass song sometime back fyi )

I saw the MMC and thought you were a calling !


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 27, 2019)

I've had that happen too. Sometimes you can call them before the order ships and add the item on.  
M


----------



## jwmay (Apr 28, 2019)

Just imagine. Some of us didn’t even know there was such a thing as a mmc store until this very moment.  They just thought it was an online thing. Imagine how hard life has been for them.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 28, 2019)

I’ve ordered stuff from them first thing in the morning and the package has showed up by lunch. I love MMC they are a 30min drive from me. Still family owned too!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m glad someone has good luck with MMC, I’ve ordered from them about 7-8 times and they screwed up on about 6 of them. The only people I trust less than MMC is MSC.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2019)

That sucks. MSC & MMC are my 2 favorite places to buy from.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Apr 28, 2019)

Buffalo21 said:


> I’m glad someone has good luck with MMC, I’ve ordered from them about 7-8 times and they screwed up on about 6 of them. The only people I trust less than MMC is MSC.




B21, sorry to hear of your bad luck with MMC, you may just have a bad MMC branch.  I have been ordering from MMC for about ten years or so, I can’t recall a single order that they have screwed-up but that is another branch that is just about seventy miles away from me in Chicago.  I have always gotten the order the next day and sometimes the same day.  I believe they have a contract with an independent shipping company, I think it is called Diamond, that makes daily runs to Milwaukee.


----------



## jbolt (May 3, 2019)

Generally I have always had a good experience with McMaster. One of my gripes is their unwillingness to move into the 21st century and calculate tax & shipping at checkout. I honestly don't know of another company, online or by phone who treats non-credit account purchases this way. Even most companies I have credit accounts with send an invoice for approval before charging and shipping.

My last order from a few days ago was for $24 worth of material, the largest parts being two 1/4" x 36" SS rods. Similar items in that past have never exceeded $10 for shipping and usually came in a box 2x bigger than necessary. When the invoice came, which is after the items shipped, the shipping charge was $28. I called to ask why and was told the shipping cost was due to being shipped in two packages. The other item was a small packet of 3mm fiber washers that could have easily fit the the tube the rods were in. 

When I asked why they were sent separately the customer service person didn't know. When I expressed my annoyance at the excessive shipping charge and not being able to see the shipping charges at the time of order, they apologized, refunded the shipping and said next time I want to order just call and they will tell me the total including tax & shipping costs. 

Now I appreciate the refund and told them all I was looking for was an equitable shipping cost and not a full refund but I almost always place my orders after hours so calling isn't a reasonable option. 

My only other real gripe is they don't provide the manufacturer of many of the products they sell which can make a big difference on determining the value of the purchase. I can only speculate they do that because they have multiple sources for those items. 

Anybody miss Enco? Got some great deals from them in the past. I like the variety of product MSC sells but you just can't get the killer deals from them like you could from Enco if you were patient.


----------



## Superburban (May 3, 2019)

jbolt said:


> *Anybody miss Enco?* Got some great deals from them in the past. I like the variety of product MSC sells but you just can't get the killer deals from them like you could from Enco if you were patient.


Yes.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (May 3, 2019)

jbolt,  all great points.  Both the lack of transparency of shipping costs and the fact that they don’t display the manufacturer on their website are definitely two downsides to McMaster-Carr.  As far as shipping is concerned, our situation in a Milwaukee may be somewhat unique.  Milwaukee has always been a manufacturing center and MMC must send enough to Milwaukee from their branch in Chicago that that have a daily runs here with a private delivery service.  As I mentioned earlier, I often get packages the same day if I order first thing in the morning, so I figure I am getting express, same day delivery without paying extra and I bet they pay less for their private service.  It works for me but I would definitely like to see the shipping charge at the time of the order.

I find the fact that they don’t display the manufacturer much more of a problem.  I figured that they just didn’t want you to know so you won’t make direct comparisons with places like MSC, Shars, Zoro, etc. but your point about multiple manufacturers is one I had not thought of and is a very good.  When I have had a question about a manufacturer I have phoned them and they are happy to give me the information.  

I couple of other positives for MMC: for me, they have been outstanding with returns even if the product was not defective and they have replaced defective items promptly even before they receive the defective item.  Also, I find their website really easy to use and I love the detailed drawings that you can access.  One of my sons does computer stuff for a living.  I showed him MMC website a while back because I was so impressed.  He agreed that it is a very impressive website and indicated that it probably was very expensive to build and maintain.

Last point, that I think has already been made, they are family owned, and I like that.


----------



## Cadillac (May 3, 2019)

I think the reason for a delayed shipping cost is they have stuff going out by every which way mail ,ups,fed ex, Ive seen beast bee delivery, local delivery services. So prices vary they are still competitive on shipping cost at least it isnt sky high like shars. Manufacturers are most likely gonna be top tier vs bottom of the barrel, and US made where possible.
I usually do all my ordering through work so I don’t see the shipping. Is what it is.


----------



## vtcnc (May 30, 2019)

jbolt said:


> Anybody miss Enco?


Dearly




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (May 30, 2019)

I really like MMC. Always have what you need when you need it. I feel like there shipping is a bit high, but I’m in Vermont, everything costs more to get here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (May 30, 2019)

vtcnc said:


> I really like MMC. Always have what you need when you need it. I feel like there shipping is a bit high, but I’m in Vermont, everything costs more to get here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For me, shipping is always right around $6-$7. That's cheaper than what USPS charges these days. I've never ordered anything huge or very heavy though. Bar stock is about the bulkiest I have ever ordered from MMC. But as you said could be distance, they're about an hr drive away from me.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2019)

And my curse continues.....

A couple of weeks ago I placed an order. Sure enough, the day after I receive my order I forgot that I needed 2 more items. Luckily my brother was visiting last Sunday so he picked up the items for me on the way here. Pretty cool that Mcmaster does will call orders on Saturdays & now on Sundays too which I did not know. Well that 2 item ordere turned into a 6 item order!

Now yesterday I discovered I needed yet another 2 items. At least this time I didn't forget to add these items to that last order, just didn't know I needed them at the time. But now my "only need 2 items" order has turned into $40 worth of a bunch of plastic protective tubes! I want to place the order now so I don’t think of more stuff that I "need" but if I do I know I will think of something tomorrow that I should've added to the order.

Guess it will never end. Maybe I should just move across the street to them.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 26, 2019)

You need to start a "wish list" cart where you load up all the needs and wants as you realize you need them then when you go to make an order you dont forget those small cheap items that you dont feel right about ordering by themselves and pick and choose which makes it to the current order.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2019)

Haha I do. Been doing that for yrs for all the places I buy from frequently & have lists in my phone. This only happens to me with Mcmaster & no one else. That's why it's a curse!


----------

